# Thatch or Dormant Bermuda?



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

Trying to figure out why my Bermuda in the front yard is not looking as consistent as the rest of the yard. Is this too much thatch and I need to simply dethatch the area to give Bermuda the room and nutrients it needs? Or is this just dormant Bermuda as we start to get warmer temps here in GA? Or option c, something entirely different!

I've been mowing weekly now for about a month and aerated a week ago. Also put down some Lesco 24-2-11 about a week ago to start the spring growth.

Appreciate the help and pics posted close-up and entire yard to help. Area gets about 6hrs of sunlight, but slightly less than middle of yard, given its closer proximity to the house and being blocked by sun.

(The weeds on the mulch in the background of second pic will soon be handled by some Roundup and hand-pulling)


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

+bump...Any help is appreciated!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If you arent seeing green up in those spots by now you might have a fungus. Perhaps Spring Dead Spot. I am no expert but dealt with it badly last year. Fungicide quickly helped but took time to fill in.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Has it gotten any better since your first post?


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

Unfortunately, I don't think it's gotten much better. Here are three pictures from just now/this morning.

I was planning on top-dressing/leveling the entire yard the week of 5/24 and then putting down some Disease EX after. But sounds like I might need to put some of that fungicide down now to help. And then treat again after the leveling.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

IF it were spring dead spot, you would need propoconizole. DiseaseX wont fix SDS.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If you are doing a heavy top dress for leveling, I would wait until grass starts growing or you will be looking at beach for a few weeks.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't think that looks like fungus. You could try pull up a section where it's dead and see if the roots have been eaten up by grubs...


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Are you able to take it lower?


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Lawn Smith said:


> I don't think that looks like fungus. You could try pull up a section where it's dead and see if the roots have been eaten up by grubs...


+1

I'm far from an expert, but this was my first thought as well. Grubs got my St Aug real good last year.


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

Appreciate the responses.

1) can't take it lower sadly. I'm using a Ryobi rotary mower so the lowest I can go without scalping is 1.5"

2) I'll pull a sample up later today to see if there are any grubs or root damage from grubs. Because I have clay underneath, I don't think the soapy water test will work, right?if grubs, I'll do a search for fixes in the search box unless someone has a solid go-to solution.

Happy to take more pics to help, as the rest of the front yard is starting to green up nicely.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Am watching this too!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just take a leaf rake over those areas and fluff them up a little and remove anything that comes up. It just looks matted down a little bit and it's still cool here in the Southeast. I think as long as you keep mowing, watering and fertilizing you will be fine.


----------



## La24 (Aug 15, 2020)

Do u have alot of birds around ur house? That just might be from bird droppings, I had the same problem last year.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

I am dealing with something similar. I believe to be spring dead spot. So I'm not really sure what to do.

I bought a pro plugger and I am going to try and plant plugs. This is what my are currently looks like.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Just take a leaf rake over those areas and fluff them up a little and remove anything that comes up. It just looks matted down a little bit and it's still cool here in the Southeast. I think as long as you keep mowing, watering and fertilizing you will be fine.


I would do this.


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Just take a leaf rake over those areas and fluff them up a little and remove anything that comes up. It just looks matted down a little bit and it's still cool here in the Southeast. I think as long as you keep mowing, watering and fertilizing you will be fine.


The leaf rake didn't do much, so just took my thatch rake and got rid of most of the debris. It was probably a little harsher than necessary but it'll grow back and fill in. Good to know you're thinking it's still cool here in SE. Lawn gets mowed 1-2x week. Next round of 24-2-11 fertilizer goes on first week of June after level/top-dressing w/o 5/24.

And no real bird problems around the house @La24


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I think your problem is the 6 hours of sunlight. It'll just take more time to wake up. My areas with shade are nowhere near what my front yard with no shade is. My front yard is usually a good 2-4 weeks ahead of my backyard. It warms up the soil quicker and it comes out of dormancy much faster. Even in the front I have a few areas near the sidewalk that take a while to turn green (it's in the areas where water flows off the sidewalk to the grass. ) This area is always harder to keep weeds out and keep the nutrients in it, as the water flows over it like a river during heavy rains.


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

@rjw0283 - sounds good. So the real "solve" is patience, and for that, we shall wait. Will keep sticking to the usual steps and just wait for warmer temps. Thanks!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@itsmejson That looks like it could be some run off kill from the patio or the gutters. Did you put down any salt this winter on your back steps?


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

@itsmejson no salt, as it didn't get that bad here in GA over the winter. But it definitely had some run-off and thus (possible kill?) from the flower bed / mulch bed from some of the bad thunderstorms late last year and early this year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

How old is the ~ 6hr sun light bermuda? Assuming that's accurate ....gonna be a challenge


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> @itsmejson That looks like it could be some run off kill from the patio or the gutters. Did you put down any salt this winter on your back steps?


No salt was used here. However there is a gutter right by the area


----------



## lsk5013 (Aug 14, 2020)

@jayhawk - Bermuda is a little over a year old. It was put down when the house was built around March/April 2020. Why? Given the youth of the bermuda, are you thinking it's not getting enough sun to fully get the benefits it needs? Just checked the Nest camera, and yesterday it got 6hrs. 8am-12pm and then about 3-5pm which was a full sun day (and max sun possible). If that's going to be a challenge, can i mix in any shade tolerant seeds/grasses so it doesn't look so thin and dead?

@itsmejson - yes, there is a gutter off the side of the house but it connects immediately into a french drain down to the street. What are you thinking, as there shouldn't be that much flooding in that area?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I think the sun amount contributes to what I see. Perhaps it staying too damp, too long....not draining well. Does that amount change in September, when the sun is lower if you will?

What's the circle ...a popup drain ?

I would never use a seed, warm or cold. If indeed it's just not enough sun, you'd be better off running to pikes, pick up a few tiftuff pieces.

Get rid of the old material.....let's see how it's doing mid june


----------

